# saw dust build up



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

I am noticing a small amount of saw dust bulding up on the wheels of my woodmizer lt10 even when I run water. It isn't causing any problems yet, but is this normal? I'm very new to band milling. Thanks


----------



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have an lt40 and have been having the same problem lately. I think for me I have been cutting a lot of wet wood in the rain and so it just kind of builds up. I noticed when the wood wasn't so wet or it wasn't raining it seemed to not build up as much. I don't know if there's a way to fix this or that's just normal. not quite sure


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for your input rg05.if it becomes a problem I suppose I could call woodmizer they have been very cooperative. Just wondered


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't worry about sawdust on your wheels that comes and goes. What you want to watch out for is build up on your blade. Also check the groove on your drive wheel for build up of dust behind the v belt.


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks MIZER that releaves my mind. soon as retired ( 7 more work days) I'll start really using it and don't need any more ignorance problems


----------

